# Initiation



## Tyler Atkinson (Nov 4, 2016)

I'm new on here and wanted to check out the site and so far I like it. In 3 weeks I'll be going through my 1st degree and I have haven't been this excited and anxious in a long time! The process was long and I'm honestly an impatient person when it comes to getting something that I've wanted for YEARS!! Well it's finally here and can't to be a part of this mysterious fraternity! I have lots of friends and co workers who are masons. Makes the waiting process worse when they tell me how much I will enjoy it . 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 4, 2016)

Patience is one of the first lessons we teach.  The long slow process of petitioning is part of that lesson.  Very much not easy.

Keep us abreast!


----------



## Tyler Atkinson (Nov 4, 2016)

Yeah the total process around 6 months. I called the secretary a few weeks ago and he asked me if I went through my initiation yet and I told him I didn't so I was a little upset but more confused. A week later I received my letter and I felt a little bad because I felt like I was a bother because I would call him periodically to see how the process was going. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## MeCorby (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi, let us know once its done. I am in the same boat, my initiation is on the 23rd this month and cant wait.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Tyler Atkinson (Nov 4, 2016)

Ha mine is the 21st!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Glen Cook (Nov 4, 2016)

Which jurisdiction?


----------



## Richard Edward Rooney (Nov 5, 2016)

Welcome, and good luck!

Sent from my SM-G900M using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Tyler Atkinson (Nov 5, 2016)

3rd district. P.T Schley 229


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 5, 2016)

Congratulations! Keep us posted.


----------



## Glen Cook (Nov 5, 2016)

Tyler Atkinson said:


> 3rd district. P.T Schley 229
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


Ahh. Georgia.


----------



## Bloke (Nov 6, 2016)

Congrats and I always tell guys embarking on their journey the same thing - joining Freemasonry was one of the best decisions I've made 

Relax,  listen and remember, you need to give it a chance and expect that it will take some time before it all comes into focus.

Cheers


----------



## Tyler Atkinson (Nov 6, 2016)

Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 6, 2016)

Bloke said:


> joining Freemasonry was one of the best decisions I've made


I certainly feel the same way Brother.


----------



## Tyler Atkinson (Nov 7, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> Ahh. Georgia.



You from Georgia?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Glen Cook (Nov 8, 2016)

Tyler Atkinson said:


> You from Georgia?
> No. I have family there and have attended lodge there
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


N


----------



## Tyler Atkinson (Nov 8, 2016)

Ah. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Tyler Atkinson (Nov 22, 2016)

Well I went through my initiation last night! I have more questions now than I did before I was initiated! It was great!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Scoops (Nov 22, 2016)

Congratulations, Brother!

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 22, 2016)

Tyler Atkinson said:


> Well I went through my initiation last night!



Welcome to the family once adopted Brother.


----------



## RhushidaK (Nov 22, 2016)

Tyler Atkinson said:


> Well I went through my initiation last night!



Congratulations brother.



Tyler Atkinson said:


> I have more questions now than I did before I was initiated! It was great!



Patience brother  All your questions shall be answered.. I was initiated a few months ago, and passed to the second degree a week back. And it answered a lot of questions I had. So patience 
As my mentor told me on the night of my initiation, just experience it all, keeping all my questions to myself till I am raised. Once I am raised, he will answer all my questions, no matter how small or large. And after Passing I understood why he said so. Many of my questions were answered by myself through contemplating on my experiences. So rather than gain knowledge, I gained wisdom (albeit in small quantities  )


----------



## Bloke (Nov 22, 2016)

I think it's important to always be asking questions at all points of your masonic journey...

Sent from my SM-G920I using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook (Nov 22, 2016)

Bloke said:


> I think it's important to always be asking questions at all points of your masonic journey...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using My Freemasonry mobile app


Yup.  I've been at this a while, in a number of roles, and I still ask questions.  Of course, sometimes it's because I just can't remember .


----------



## Tyler Atkinson (Nov 25, 2016)

Bloke said:


> I think it's important to always be asking questions at all points of your masonic journey...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using My Freemasonry mobile app



My thought exactly. I want to learn as much as I can through each step. Kind of nervous about proficiency! Happy Thanksgiving!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Bloke (Nov 25, 2016)

Tyler Atkinson said:


> My thought exactly. I want to learn as much as I can through each step. Kind of nervous about proficiency! Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry



Recently I had an ex-top executive, super-professional-over-achiever also really hung up on learning and delivering lines and I had an (obvious) realisation: he was acustomed  to being an expert - but in Freemasonry he was doing something he'd not known or experienced in decades: he was a "beginner"...... if growth is part of Freemasonry; then feeling a bit like a beginner is part of the journey and  10+ years after my initiation, I keep looking for jobs which stretch me and make me feel like a beginner.


----------

